# مصدر الفعل وجد - يجد



## Abu Talha

أهلا
معلوم أنه يجوز إبدال الفعل المضارع المسبوق بـ(أن) بمصدر نفس الفعل. مثلا:
أريد أن أفتح الباب.
تساوي:
أريد فَتْح الباب.

والفعل (وجد) يُحفظ معتادا (وجد يجد وجودًا). وله مصادر أخرى ترِد في المعاجم مثل وَجْد ووِجْدان وغير ذينك والتي لا تكاد تستعمل اليوم مصادرَ. وإن كان الأمر كذلك فيُشكِل إبدال الفعل المتعدي (يجد) بمصدره. فلا يستساغ أن تبدل:

لا أتوقع أن يجد أحدٌ المفتاحَ.
بالجملة:
لا أتوقع وجودَ أحدٍ المفتاحَ.

لأن المصدر (وجودا) وإن كان مصدر فعل متعد، له معنى لازم بالمضاف إليه.
السؤال الأول: أصحيح هذا الاستدلال؟

بعد بعثي المحدود انتهيت إلى أن المصدر (وِجدانًا)  كان يستعمل في هذه الحالة في القديم.
السؤال الثاني: هل وجد أحد غيري هذا الاستعمال في التراث العربي؟ وهل يستساغ استعماله اليوم مع أن هذا اللفظ (وجدانا) قد أصبح يُدلّ مدلولا مختلفا؟

وشكرا.


----------



## إسكندراني

لا أعلم مدى صحتها عند أهل اللغة لكن *الإيجاد* هو المستعمل ولك أن تضع عبارة كـ"لم يستطع إيجاد" في محرك بحث لترى أن هذا الاستخدام منتشر


----------



## Abu Talha

شكرا يا إسكندراني. وضعت العبارة في محرك بحث ووجدت استعمالها منتشرا كما قلت.

وخطر ببالي الآن البحث عن الإيجادِ مصدرَ (وجد يجد) في معاجم الأخطاء فوجدت أن محمدا العدناني قد حكم بتخطئته وقال إن الصواب وجدان.

ووافقه صلاح الدين الزعبلاوي في الوجدان مصدرَ الفعل المتعدي وكان يناقش في معناه الآخر: مرادف (الضمير).


----------



## cherine

ما أعلمه هو أن إيجاد مصدر للفعل أوجد (أي جعل الشيء موجودًا). أما الفعل وجد، فلا أعلم له مصدرًا مستخدمًا، حيث معظم الناس يستخدمون المرادف (العثور) من الفعل عَثَر على. أما كلمة وجدان، فلم أرها مستخدمة إلا بمعنى الضمير أو المشاعر.


----------



## Abu Talha

cherine said:


> أما كلمة وجدان، فلم أرها مستخدمة إلا بمعنى الضمير أو المشاعر.


شكرا يا شيرين. يقول الزعبلاوي في معجم أخطاء الكتّاب أن وجدانا مصدر لـ(وجد يجد) بمعنى الإدراك الحسي والقلبي. فتقول: وجدت المال وجدانًا (الحسية) وزرت زيدًا فوجدته أخًا (القلبية). أما معناه (الضمير) فيراه مستمَدا من المعنى الأصلي (أي الإدراك) فيقول:


> ففي (التعريفات) للجرحاني: ((الوجدانيات: ما يكون مُدْرَكُه بالحواسّ الباطنة)) أي: ما يُدرك بالحواس الباطنة. فـ(الوجدان) في الأصل: الإدراك الباطني، ثم استُعمل للقوة المميزة بين الخير والشر. وهكذا (الضمير)، فهو في الأصل ما تضمره من حسّ باطني.


أما الكلمة (العثور) أفلا ترينها مختلفة بعض الشيء من المعنى المقصود؟ فالعثور أظنه ما يحدث عندما يوجد شيء مصادفةً دون أن يُلتمس. كالذي كان يمشي على الأرض فأصاب قدمه معترضٌ فعثر بالمعترض عثارًا حقيقيا وعثر عليه عثورًا مجازا. أما (وجد يجد) فأحسب معناه أعم ويشمل الإدراك الحاصل من الالتماس قصدا والعثور مصادفةً، أليس كذلك؟


----------



## Bakr

اكتشفتُ وجدان في القواميس وبعض الشعر كمصدر لـ وجد، ولكننا لا نستعملها بهذا المعنى الآن، يبدو لي أن هذا نوع من التعمق في اللغة يمكن أن يجيب عليه من لديه الوقت والاختصاص، ومع ذلك إن علمثُ ما هي كتب التراث التي وجدت فيها هذا، قد أضيف ما أجده لكي لا يكون هناك تكرار وإعادة ​


----------



## Abu Talha

شكرا يا بكر. وجدت وجدانا أولا مستعملة في ترجمة قصة شاه نامه الفارسية إلى العربية. وها هي الجملة الواردة:


> و جاء الملك و خدمه، و استخبره عن نومه و مبيته، و بشره بوجدان فرسه. فتهلل وجه رستم من الفرح و السرور، و قام و مسح ظهر الرخش و أسرجه و ألجمه.



وبحثت بعد ذلك عنها فوجدتها مستعملة في بعض الكتب الدينية ولكنني أعترف بأن لم أجدها في متن من متون عصر الرواية وإنما وجدتها في الشروح. إليك باقتباس من فتح الباري لابن حجر:


> لما أيس من وجدان راحلته استسلم للموت فمن الله عليه برد ضالته


http://library.islamweb.net/NewLibr...5&idfrom=11536&idto=11539&bookid=52&startno=1
وفي لسان العرب:


> التهذيب: يقال وجَدْتُ في المالِ وُجْداً ووَجْداً ووِجْداً ووِجْداناً وجِدَةً أَي صِرْتُ ذا مال؛ ووَجَدْت الضَّالَّة وِجْداناً. قال: وقد يستعمل الوِجْدانُ في الوُجْد؛ ومنه قول العرب: وِجْدانُ الرِّقِين يُغَطِّي أَفَنَ الأَفِين.


----------



## Bakr

ما وجدتُه 

ومن فائدة الإختلاف في أبنية المصادر يحصل الفرق بين المعاني المختلفة، كقولهم: وجدان في المال، ووجود في الإدراك، وموجدة في الغضب، ووجدٌ في الغنى، وجدةٌ في المال، ووجدٌ في الحب والغضب، والفعل فيه كله وجد يجد 
الجليس الصالح والأنيس الناصح

وقد عرفنا كيف شم السّنانير والسباع والذئاب، وأعجب من ذلك وِجدانُ الذرة لرائحة شيء لو وضعتَه على أنفك لَما وجدت له رائحة
الحيوان : الجاحظ

غريب على الأيام وجدان مثله ... وأغرب منه بعد رؤيته الفقر
يتيمة الدهر : الثعالبي

ستألف فقدان الّذي قد فقدته ... كإلفك وجدان الذي أنت واجد
كتاب الصناعتين : أبو هلال العسكري​


----------



## Abu Talha

مشاركة مفيدة. جزاك الله خيرا.


----------

